

Ubuntu just switched to systemd project sparking controversy throughout Linux - spidermanto
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2895517/ubuntu-just-switched-to-systemd-the-project-sparking-controversy-throughout-linux.html

======
dbHuntM3
I am ubuntu user, but I don't know about systemd.

------
masdika
Good News. I hope we are use it immediately. Thank you for sharing this news.

------
debidika
Interesting News, I must be migrate all server.

~~~
spidermanto
Thank you, Are you ubuntu server user ?

~~~
BackOel
Yes, I am user of ubuntu server.

------
greygoo
Good News. Thank you for sharing it.

~~~
debidika
I think this is shocking news.

~~~
greygoo
It is not shocking news. We will prepare servers that use ubuntu os to update
to the latest version. I hope ubuntu can convert all old service to new
service

